# DFWAPC February meeting



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

February 16, 1PM.

Mike Reilly's house, Downtown Dallas.

Map:
http://www.southsideonlamar.com/map.html

More information:
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html

See you there!

--Nikolay


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Some semi-recent photos for enticement purposes... 
http://aquaticobsession.blogspot.com/


----------

